# Micro chip



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you micro chip your puppy? At what age? I plan to micro chip Rojo at 16 weeks after his final puppy shots. The vet I have uses home again chips, any input on the type of chips you used. The vet also suggested doing the micro chip when I have him nutered. Thing is I may not do that for 9mo to yr old.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper is microchipped with Home Again. I definitely recommend it--it gives me peace of mind that, even if he loses his tags, he has a better chance of getting returned.

Doing it when they're neutered is common, but from what I understand it can be done anytime. It's injected using a syringe and special needle. The chip itself is very tiny--like, grain of rice tiny. The dog does not need to be anesthetized to have it implanted, but I'm guessing it's easier to do then since puppies can wriggle so much. Implantation does not cause much, if any, pain, apparently. I know none of this first hand, really, since Jasper was chipped by the breeder before he came home. Here's a link to a video of a Westie getting chipped.

If you're not planning on neutering him for a while, I would just ask your vet if he could microchip Rojo at the same time he gets his next set of vaccinations.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I think micro chip at 16 weeks is the right call. Next question will be the rabies shot. Oh no not the rabies shot


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

I had Copper micro chipped at 12 weeks when he had his second jabs, i thought it was best to get it done as soon as possible just to be on the safe side. I have peace of mind. 

The needle is big but he wasnt bothered.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's Vet used a local anesthetic right at "the spot" before implanting the microchip. Those needles are big. He's a very compassionate guy. 

If Willie's first owner had gotten him chipped, I wouldn't have found him in the dog pound at the age of (approximately) two years old. He and his original owner would have been reunited.

p.s. Of course, for purely selfish reasons, I'm glad I found Willie and adopted him, as he has become the light of my life!


----------



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

This is great info. We're getting a Vizsla pup at the end of this month, around 8+ weeks of age. We're wondering whether the breeder should do the chip, or wait until the vet at 12 weeks. The breeder is offering to do it for us before she comes home.


----------



## golfercem (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello yes I have all seven of my gun dogs microchipped I just did my six month old V when he was neutered. Alot of vets do it when they get shots. Its like getting a bee stin so since my Vizslas are my kids I figured it was easier with neuter/spay. Glad u are doing it either way.


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

I had Bentley chipped on his 2nd vac visit at 12 weeks which is what our vets practice. We also do it when they are spayed or castrated if owners wish to wait till then. However, I felt that the first year is so important and they are more likely to run off or even get stolen in their earlier months so that is why I would always go for the earliest opportunity to get them chipped. Bentley didn't even notice and it is the best money you will ever invest in your beloved Viz.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My breeder chipped Dax with Home Again the day we brought him home. He was 10 weeks old and there was never a problem with it. The vet did a scan when we took him in for puppy shots and it was working fine.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We had the vet chip Holley when she way spayed.


----------

